# Skin conditions and the Candian Military Reserves



## Mike_NavRes (9 Mar 2005)

Hey guys,
Quick question, Im reading all these posts of people getting rejected because of the medical exam.  I have a very mild eczema, I have a small patch on my elbows and one knee.  Thats it.  I dont need any special oitments, and it has not gotten worse since I found out about it.  Im in many sports leagues and it has never affected any of my previous jobs.  Im in perfect health other then that.  Now I understand the United States Military will reject you immediatly because of the condition, what about the Candian Military Reserves?

Thanks guys for responding.


----------



## Thirstyson (9 Mar 2005)

I have some mild eczema which I showed the doctor during my medical exam. The doctor didn't seem to care at all; I was accepted... Pilots however, can be rejected for soriosis, not sure about eczema.


----------



## bojangles (11 Mar 2005)

I also have eczema, had it since I was a kid and still have the occassional outbreak especially during the winter. During my medical they asked about skin conditions and because I have a prescription for it, I told the medical administrator who asked "Do you have a rash at this time"? I said "No" and he responded with "It's not relevant". So I am guessing he didn't even mark it on my medical. My medical came back form Borden today and every thing is a go. Just waiting for the job offer!

Bojangles


----------



## TCBF (12 Mar 2005)

Future conversation on a Winter Ex:

"Warrant, my eczema is acting up because it's winter."

WO:  "Did you tell the medic at the recruiting centre?"

"Yes, and he said it wasn't relevant."

WO: "Then neither is your complaint.  Ruck up, troop, we still have ten km to go, and it's your turn to pull the tobogan!"

Tom


----------

